# UAE criminal clearance certificate



## Gopi Krishna (3 mo ago)

Hi,

I applied for UAE criminal clearance certificate. Unfortunately, my passport number is entirely wrong. I contacted UAE police certificate department via chat message in their website. They advise me to contact UAE identity federal identity and citizenship. When I contacted UAE federal identity and citizenship, they advise me to contact Dubai federal identity and citizenship because I lived in Dubai from 2015 to 2016. 

Currently I am in Australia. I am not sure what to do. I appreciate your help


----------

